# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Alp Er Tunga

## anau2

Alp Er Tunga
Vikipedi, özgür ansiklopedi
Alp Er Tunga, veya Alp Er Tonğa (Altay Türkçesi: İlb Er Tonga)[1], efsanevi bir Türk hakanıdır. "الب Alp" (alp, yiğit, kahraman, bahadır)[2], "ار Er" (er, erkek, adam)[3] ve "تنكا tonğa" (babür/bebür)[4] anlamındadır. Zaman zaman Saka Hanı olarak bahsedilir. [5]
Konu başlıkları [gizle] 
1 Adı ve Tarihsel Konumu
2 Çeşitli kaynaklarda Alper Tunga
2.1 Orhun Yazıtlarında "Alp Er" ve "Tunga" isimleri
2.2 Divânu Lügati't-Türk'te Alp Er Tunga
2.3 Kutadgu Bilig'de Alp Er Tunga
2.4 Ali Şir Nevai'nin Tarih-i Müluk-i Acem'inde Alp Er Tunga
2.5 Vasili Radloff'un tezi ve eleştiriler
3 Etimoloji
4 Notlar
5 Dış bağlantılar
Adı ve Tarihsel Konumu [değiştir]

Tonga sözcüğü aslında leopar cinsinden yırtıcı bir hayvanın adıdır. Bir yiğitlik simgesi olarak alplara isim diye verilir. Uzun saçlı olmak Tongayı çağrıştırdığı için alplar saç uzatırlar. Ayrıca cengaverler yırtıcı hayvanların özellikle de aslan, kaplan, pars, tonga gibi hayvanların postlarını giyerler. Bu postlar savaşçılığın sembolüdür. Alpar Tonga Han, yanında iki tane tunga (leopar) ile resmedilir, sırtında da bir post vardır, postun dişleri başının üzerinden görünür. Tüm Türk Dünyasında olduğu kadar, İran ve Ortadoğu haklarının pek çoğu tarafından tanınır. Selçukluların 33 atasından biri olarak sayılır. Yeraltındaki 100 sütunlu demir sarayında yaşar. Alpar (Alper) sıfatıyla anılır. İran mitolojisinde adı Afrasyab olarak geçer.[6]
Yaşamıyla ilgili bilgiler efsanelere dayanan Alp Er Tunga'nın, Turancılarca Türklerin eski atalarının soyundan geldiği öne sürülür. Ayrıca, Divân-ı Lügati't-Türk'te ve Kutadgu Bilig[7]'de, İran destanı Şehnâme'nin kahramanlarından Efrasiyab (Afrasyab)'la aynı kişi olduğu belirtilir. Şehname'ye göre İran - Turan savaşları sırasında Zaloğlu Rüstem ile giriştiği mücadele sırasında pusuya düşürülüp öldürülmüştür. Öldürülmesiyle ilgili Alp Er Tunga Sagusu, Divân-ı Lügati't-Türk'ün çeşitli yerlerinde örnek metin olarak verilmiştir.
Çeşitli kaynaklarda Alper Tunga [değiştir]

Orhun Yazıtlarında "Alp Er" ve "Tunga" isimleri [değiştir]

"tunga tigin yoghinda kiri ölürtimiz." [8]
Alp Er ismi, Altay Dağlarından bulunan eski runik Türk yazıtlarında da bahsedilmiştir[9]. Orhun Yazıtlarıında (i, kuzey. 7, ii, doğu. 31), Kül Tigin 714 yılında Oğuzlara karşı beşinci defa yaptığı seferi başarı ile kazanınca, hitabeye şöyle yazdırmıştır.
Divânu Lügati't-Türk'te Alp Er Tunga [değiştir]
Kaşgarlı Mahmud'un kızı olduğunu belirttikten sonra; "Çünkü Kaz'ın babası olan "تنكا الب ار Tonğa Alp er" Afrasyap demektir; "مءرڤ Merv" şehrini yapan zattır" sözleriyle Efrasiyab ve Alp Er Tunga'nın aynı kişiler olduğunu bildirir.[10]
Kutadgu Bilig'de Alp Er Tunga [değiştir]
Yusuf Has Hacib'in Karahanlı hükümdarı Tabgaç Buğra Han'a armağan olarak sunduğu Kutadgu Bilig adlı eserinde dünya hükümdarları içinde en adaletli olanların Türk hükümdarları olduğunu ve onların içinde adı meşhur olanın Taciklerin (İranlıların) Efrasiyab dedikleri Alp Er Tonga olduğunu belirtir.[11].
Ayrıca Efrasiyab'dan şu sözlerle bahseder: "Kent: Şeher. Bu kelmeden alınaraq Qaşqar üçün "Ordu Kend" derlər. Hanın oturduğu şeher demekdir. Çünki Afrasiyab, havası gözel olduğu üçün burada otururdu."
Ali Şir Nevai'nin Tarih-i Müluk-i Acem'inde Alp Er Tunga [değiştir]
Avesta'da "Arjasp" (Arjāsp) şeklinde geçen karakterin Alp Er Tonga olduğunu[kaynak belirtilmeli] Ali Şir Nevai'nin Tarih-i Müluk-i Acem (İran Padişahlarının Tarihi) adlı eserinde "Arjasp Binni Efrasiyab kim, Türk Padişahi erdi"[12]. şeklinde görülmektedir
Vasili Radloff'un tezi ve eleştiriler [değiştir]
XIX. yüzyıl sonunda eser vermiş olan Rus şarkiyatçı Radloff, Alp Er Tunga'nın "kahraman bir adam" manasında umumi bir kelime olduğunu belirtmiştir. Bu tez daha sonra eleştirilmiş ve Alp Er Tunga'nın tarihi şahsiyetin adı olduğu öne sürülmüştür. Bazı kaynaklarda da Efrasiyab'ın Türkçe adı olduğu ileri sürülmüştür.[kaynak belirtilmeli]
Etimoloji [değiştir]

(Ton/Tun) kökünden türemiştir. Moğolcada Ton sessizlik ve Tonoh yağmalamak, Kırgızcada Tono yolkesmek anlamlarına gelir. Leopar, Panter demektir. Ayrıca Türkçede Ton/Tong sözcükleri donanımlı olmayı ifade eder.
Notlar [değiştir]


Vikikaynak'ta bu konuyla ilgili metin bulabilirsiniz.
Alp Er Tunga Destanı
^ Atalay, Besim (2006). Divanü Lügati't - Türk. Ankara: Türk Tarih Kurumu Basımevi. ISBN 975-16-0405-2, Cilt I, sayfa 41: Türklerin ulusal kahraman ve büyük Hakanı
^ TDK Divanü Lugati't-Türk Veri Tabanı
^ TDK Divanü Lugati't-Türk Veri Tabanı
^ TDK Divanü Lugati't-Türk Veri Tabanı
^ Clements, William M. (İngilizce). The Greenwood Encyclopedia of World Folklore and Folklife: Southeast Asia and India, Central and East Asia, Middle East (2006 bas.). Greenwood Press. ss. 432. "The first examples of this verbal tradition include the Alp ErTunga Legend, which relates how Alp Er Tunga, the Saka Khan who is thought to have lived in the seventh century prevailed against the Iranian armies."
^ Türk Söylence Sözlüğü, Deniz Karakurt
^ "Bu türk beglerinde atı belgülüg tonğa alp er erdi kutı belgülüg" - Bu türk beyleri arasında adı meşur ikbali ayan-beyan olanı Tonğa Alp Er idi. Kutadgu Bilig - Yusuf Has Hacib
^ Ahmet Zeki Validi Togan, 1932 On Mubarakshah Ghuri sayfa 852.
^ Kyzlasov, 2003sssfa 42.
^ Atalay, Besim (2006). Divanü Lügati't - Türk. Ankara: Türk Tarih Kurumu Basımevi. ISBN 975-16-0405-2, Cilt III, sayfa 149-150.
^ Yusuf Has Hacib. Kutadgu Bilig I Metin, Hazırlayan: R.R. Arat, Ankara.1991. sayfa 43.
^ Ali Şir Nevai. Tarih-i Müluk-i Acem Cilt 14. sayfa 191-195.
Dış bağlantılar

----------


## anau2

Yaradılış Destanından sonra bilinen ilk büyük ve millî Türk Destanı Alp Er Tunga Destanıdır. Fakat bu destanın, hattâ özeti hakkında dahî kesin bilgiler edinilmiş değildir; çok eski çağlarda ve Türk Boylan arasında böyle bir destanın söylenmiş olduğu, bilinmeyen sebeplerden, belki de bu destanlardan sonra çekirdeklenmeye başlayan ve daha etkili bir şekilde Türk Boylarını coşturan destanlar, özellikle Oğuz Kağan Destanının etkisiyle unutulmağa başlamış olabileceği varsayımını kabul etmek zorundayız,

Alp Er Tunga Destanı hakkındaki bilgilerin en önemli kaynağı Divan-ı Lugat-it Türk'tür. Milâttan sonra on birinci yüzyılda Kâşgarlı Mahmut tarafından yazılan bu eserde, Destanın, büyük bir ihtimâlle son kısımlarına ait bir ağıt (sagu) yazılı olarak verilmektedir.

Bu Türk Beğlerinde atı belgülük 

Tunga Alp Er idi katı belgülük 

Bedük bilgi birle öküş erdemi 

Biliglig ukuşlug budun ködremi

Tacikler ayur ânı Afrasyab 

Bu Afrasyap tutdı iller talab


Bugünkü Türkçemizle: "Alp Er Tunga, Türk Beyleri içinde adı ve kutsallığı bilinen ve tanınan bir yiğit idi; geniş bilgisinin yanında sayılamayacak kadar çok erdemi vardı: bilgiliydi, anlayışlıydı, meziyetleri çoktu. İranlılar ona, Afrasyab adını vermişlerdi. Afrasyab dünyaya hükmetti" anlamına gelen bu ağıttan, Alp Er Tunga'nın, İranlılar arasında da çok iyi bilindiği anlaşılmaktadır. Nitekim, İran Destanı olan Şehnâme'nin yazan Firdevsî de, destanının büyük bir kısmında Afrasyab'ın kahramanlıklarından söz etmek zorunda 
kalmıştır. Başka bir milletin kahramanından, kendi destanlarında söz edilebilmesi için o kahramanların gerçekten çok büyük değer taşımaları gerekmektedir. Alp Er Tunga'da bu değerler fazlasıyla vardır. Şehnâme'ye göre, önce Turan ülkesinin şehzadesi sonra da hakanı olarak adı geçen Alp Er Tunga Îran-Turan savaşlarının çok ünlü Turan kahramanıdır. Babasının öğüdünü tutmuş ve o zaman güçlü bir ülke olan İran'a savaş açmıştır. Selvi gibi uzun boylu, kollan ve göğsü aslana eş güçte ve fil kadar güçlü bir yiğitti, İranlıları yendi. İran hükümdarını esir aldı.

İran ülkesinde bir çok padişahlıklar bulunuyordu. Bunlardan biri de Kabil Padişahlığı idi ve başında da Zal adlı biri vardı. Kabil Padişahı Zal, Alp Er Tunga'nın elinde esir olan İran Hükümdarını kurtarmak için Turan ülkesine yürüdü. Alp Er Tunga'yı yendi ama hükümdarını kurtaramadı. Zaman geçti. İran ülkesine hükümdar olan Zev de öldü. Bunu fırsat bilen Alp Er Tunga iran'a bir daha savaş açtı . O zamana kadar Zal da yaşlanmışta. Kendi yerine, Alp Er Tunga'ya karşı oğlu Rüstem'i yolladı. 'Halen Anadolu'da Zaloğlu Rüstem adıyla meşhur olan halk kitaplarında Zaloğlu Rüstem ile Arap Üzengi cengi diye hikâyeleri anlatılan bu ünlü İran kahramanı ile Alp Er Tunga arasında sayısız savaşlar oldu. Savaşların çoğunu Rüstem kazandı bir kısmını Alp Er Tunga kazandı. (Şehnâme İran destanı olduğu için bunu olağan saymak gerekir.)

Bu savaşlar sürüp giderken, İran'ın, hükümdarı bulunan Keykâvus, oğlu Siyavuş'u ve Zaloğlu Rüstem'i gücendirmişti. Gücenmenin sonucu olarak şehzade Siyavüş kaçıp Alp Er Tunga'ya sığındı. Orada uzun zaman kaldı, hattâ Türk yiğitlerinden birinin kızıyla evlendi, Keyhüsrev adında da bir oğlu oldu.

Keyhüsrev büyüyünce, iranlılar onu kaçırıp hükümdar yaptılar. Keyhüsrev Zaloğlu Rüstem'i hoş tutup, gönlünü aldı ve Alp Er Tunga'nın üzerine gönderdi. Yine bir çok savaşlar oldu. Çoğunda Alp Er Tunga yenildi. Ve en sonunda Alp Er Tunga iyice yoruldu, ordusu dağıldı, askeri kalmadı. Tek başına dağlara çekildi. Orada, bir mağarada tek başına yaşadı. Fakat günün birinde izini keşfedip yerini buldular. Alp Er Tunga suya atlayıp kurtulmak istedi; fakat daha önce davranan Iran askerleri yetişip saldırdılar. Yiğitçe doğuştu ama ihtiyardı, yorgundu, tek başınaydı. Öldürdüler.

Daha önce de belirttiğimiz gibi, çok şuurlu bir Iran milliyetçisi olan Firdevsî'nin Zal Oğlu Rüstem'i ve diğer İran asker ve hükümdarlarını üstün görmesi, savaşların çoğunda Alp Er Tunga'yı yenik durumlara düşürmesi olağan karşılanmalıdır. Alp Er Tunga'mn çok büyük bir yiğit, üstün değerlere sahip bir Hakan olduğunu anlamak için bir Iran Destanında ne kadar değerli bir yer kapladığı düşünülmelidir. Firdevsî, kendi milletinin kahramanlarını değerlendirebilmek için ancak bir Türk Hakanını ölçü olarak aldıysa bu bile, Alp 
Er Tunga'mn nasıl bir destan yiğidi olduğunu gösterir. Gerçi Iran ve Turan savaşlarının önde gelen bir yiğidi olarak Alp Er Tunga gerçek kişiliğe de sahiptir; Firdevsî'nin Alp Er Tunga'yı seçişinde bu gerçek payı da muhakkak vardır ama aslında Alp Er Tunga, destanlara has kişiliği ile Firdevsî'yi etkisi altına almıştır.

Prof. Zeki Velidî Togan'a göre M.Ö. dördüncü yüzyıla kadar yaşamış olan ve M.Ö. yedinci yüzyılda OrtaTiyanşan çevresinin en güçlü devleti olarak gelişmiş bulunan, Hunlardan önceki büyük Türk Devleti Şu veya Saka adını taşımaktadır. Bu Türk imparatorluğu, birçok kavimler üzerinde egemenlik kurmuş olup Güney Rusya'yı da içine almak üzere Doğu Avrupaya kadar yayılmıştır. Bir kısım tarihçiler Doğu Avrupa bölümündeki sakalara İskit, Orta Asya ve Azerbaycan çevresindekilere Saka adını vermektedir. M.Ö. yedinci yüzyılda en güçlü ve en parlak devrini yaşamış olan bu Türk İmparatorluğunun Hakanı ise alp Er Tunga'dır.

Divan-ı Lugat-it Türk'te, Alp Er Tunga için söylenen ağıtlardan (Sagu) bazı parçalar kaydedilmiştir.
Bu parçalar, o günkü ve bugünkü Türkçe söyleyişle aşağıya alınmıştır:


Alp Er Tunga öldi mü?

Isız ajun kaldı mu?

Ödlek öçin aldı mu?

Emdi yürek yırtılur.

Ödlek yarağ közetti

Oğrun tuzağ uzattı 

Begler begin azıttı

Kaçsa kah kurtulur?

Begler atın urgurup

Kadgu anı turgurup

Mengzi yüzi sargarup .

Korkum angar türtülür.

Uluşıp eren börleyü

Yırtıp yaka urlayu

Sıkrıp üni yırlayu

Sığtap közi örtülür.

Könglüm için ötedi .

Yitmiş yaşıg kartadı

Kiçmiş ödig irtedi

Tün kün kiçip irtelür 



Alp Er Tunga öldü mü?

Kötü dünya kaldı mı?

Felek öcünü aldı mı? 

Şimdi yürek yırtılır. 

Feleğin silahı hazır 

Gizli tuzak kurdurur

Beyler beyini vurdurur 

Kaçsa nasıl kurtulur? 

Beyler atlarını yorup

Kaygıdan çaresiz durup 

Beti benzi sararıp

Sarı safrana döndüler. 

Erler kurt gibi hıçkırdı

Yaka bağır yırtıp durdu 

Acı ağıtlar çığırdı

Yaş akar gözler kurur.

Gönlüm içinden yandı.

Geçmiş zamanı andı.

Geçen günler nerdedir?

----------

